

Provide an overrideable OCSP hard fail option (in Chrome) - yuhong
https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=456554

======
yuhong
Also entered into Aviator:
[https://github.com/WhiteHatSecurity/Aviator/issues/60](https://github.com/WhiteHatSecurity/Aviator/issues/60)

